# Free DVD of an expert engine rebuild and Illinois Whizzers on TV



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have 6 made and can make more. Just call me at 920-559-1822 and give me your address.  Al Blum has done over 250 engines and explains every detail.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks so much! Came today. This is why i love this hobby! Thanks!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Ray !

This DVD is awesome ! Great interviews with Whizzer owners and instructional video of Whizzer expert Al Blum rebuilding a motor.

Joe


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone, I would like to say that the dvd is very good info and shows exactly how to rebuuild an engine, Also if you ever need help with a whizzer contact Ray!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have sent out eight DVDs with news articles.  Each Whizzer should have one because 30 years from now who will teach the new owners?  Ray


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2015)

They're not too bad and good to watch especially  for any newbies on whizzers


----------

